# Stefanie Giesinger "Walks the runway for the L'orel Fashion Show in Paris 01.10.17" UHQ 5x Update



## Brian (1 Okt. 2017)

​


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Stefanie Giesinger "Walks the runway for the L'orel Fashion Show in Paris 01.10.17" UHQ 2x*

Update UHQ 3x






 

 

​


----------



## redbeard (1 Okt. 2017)

*AW: Stefanie Giesinger "Walks the runway for the L'orel Fashion Show in Paris 01.10.17" UHQ 2x*

:thx: für Steffi!

Aber irgendwie kann ich diesem Altenglischer-Herrenmorgenmantel-Look nix abgewinnen...


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2017)

schöne Beine
danke


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2017)

Stiefel :drip:

Aber was hat sie denn für ne Seuche an den Lippen?  

Thx


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2017)

Sexy Outfit.


----------

